# How do I get rid of mites in an aviary



## Bec-eee (Oct 11, 2011)

Basically how do I get rid of mites in my aviary? A couple of my budgies have it

Will vegetable oil on their feet and Vaseline on their noses work?


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Beceee, the best treatment for mites is Avimec or Ivemectin. It can be bought from vets, or pet stores or online. It is a one drop treatment that needs to be placed on the back of the bird. If it is a severe case you will need to do follow up treatments. You also need to thoroughly clean and disinfect all perches, and virtually the aviary. the eggs will be present otherwise and reinfect them.
I hope you can catch them all and separate them. The Vaseline and oil are work by smothering the mites this is not 100% positive and is used as an emergency or secondary method.


----------



## Bec-eee (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok thanks I will go and ask the vets tomorrow. It's scaly face mites. I've caught and smothered all their Ceres and feet in Vaseline and oil I put it on every budgie wether they had it or not. It's spread pretty quickly through the aviary and I have 30 budgies! It's took a couple hours....



Pretty boy said:


> Beceee, the best treatment for mites is Avimec or Ivemectin. It can be bought from vets, or pet stores or online. It is a one drop treatment that needs to be placed on the back of the bird. If it is a severe case you will need to do follow up treatments. You also need to thoroughly clean and disinfect all perches, and virtually the aviary. the eggs will be present otherwise and reinfect them.
> 
> I hope you can catch them all and separate them. The Vaseline and oil are work by smothering the mites this is not 100% positive and is used as an emergency or secondary method.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I hope you have nice clean cages where you can house all your budgies while you are cleaning and disinfecting your aviary?

You are going to want to remove everything in the aviary and scrub it down throughly with a solution of bleach and hot water. Rinse it completely and allow it to air dry.

I would not recommend re-introducing your budgies into the aviary until they have all been treated with ivermectin and you are certain the mite infestation is completely erradicated.*


----------



## Bec-eee (Oct 11, 2011)

FaeryBee said:


> *I hope you have nice clean cages where you can house all your budgies while you are cleaning and disinfecting your aviary?
> 
> You are going to want to remove everything in the aviary and scrub it down throughly with a solution of bleach and hot water. Rinse it completely and allow it to air dry.
> 
> I would not recommend re-introducing your budgies into the aviary until they have all been treated with ivermectin and you are certain the mite infestation is completely erradicated.*


I have natural wooden perches hanging from the ceiling can I scrub them in the aviary? I don't really have enough room for them all I might have to see if anyone has a cage I can borrow!


----------



## Bec-eee (Oct 11, 2011)

This is my aviary (photos from first built) so I might have to scrub everything in there? Disinfect the concrete


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Bec-eee said:


> I have natural wooden perches hanging from the ceiling can I scrub them in the aviary? I don't really have enough room for them all I might have to see if anyone has a cage I can borrow!


Nice setup  Disinfect your aviary as Deb advised

Thoroughly scrub and clean natural wood outside the aviary

Can add vinegar in water (No chemical should be used for cleaning the wood)

Wood should be fully dried in sun there should be no moisture in it before placing it back


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Chirper that you should use White Vinegar to clean all the wood including the perches and allow to air dry.

I'd use the bleach/hot water solution on the concrete and be sure to rinse throughly.

Everything should be 100% dry and the birds should no longer have mites before being reintroduced into your aviary.*


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

Bec-eee said:


> I have natural wooden perches hanging from the ceiling can I scrub them in the aviary? I don't really have enough room for them all I might have to see if anyone has a cage I can borrow!


I am just a tad concerned that the fumes from bleach and hot water may not be okay with birds flying in same room?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Didoushkaya said:



I am just a tad concerned that the fumes from bleach and hot water may not be okay with birds flying in same room?

Click to expand...

The idea is for the birds to be moved totally out of and away from the aviary and put in a different location while it is being cleaned/disinfected and dries out. Sorry I didn't make that clear. *


----------



## Didoushkaya (May 18, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> The idea is for the birds to be moved totally out of and away from the aviary and put in a different location while it is being cleaned/disinfected and dries out. Sorry I didn't make that clear. *


I thought that's what you meant


----------



## Bec-eee (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi guys. I went to the vets they gave me a special treatment ( place 1 drop on the back if their necks) every two weeks until cleared. She also said because they are burrowing mites I don't need to treat the aviary


----------

